# Just bought ONR



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Juts purchases ONR from ebay there lets hope im not disappointed.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Its good stuff mate. A few cap fulls is all you'll need in a bucket. Just remember to dry each panel as you work if your working in sunlight.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

It works very well, you'll be impressed :thumb:


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Happydays im excited about this lol


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

worth its weight in gold spring summer 15 mins car done


----------



## h4rn (Mar 9, 2011)

its great, use another bucket to rinse and clean your microfiber spong/cloth before putting it back in the ONR solution.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Pre-rinse the full car with 1 cap per 2 litre water.

Put 2 caps to 5 litre water for washing.

Use 5 litre water rinse bucket to clean the sponge after every pass.

Dry once you've done the whole car, or wash/dry one panel at a time when the suns out.

I use grout sponges that have been soaked for a few days as these are excellent at pulling the dirt from the paint.


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Scotty - sorry if this is a dumb question but when you refer to pre-rinsing before ONR wash, do you mean fill a spray bottle from the solution in a bucket or chuck the bucket over the car ??

As for sponges, I've seen B&Q grout sponges recommended for both ONR wash and normal 2BM wash. I assume those are one and the same as what B&Q advertises as "tile sponges" at £5 for a pack of four ?

Cheers

pete


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Pete,


pjgraham86 said:


> do you mean fill a spray bottle from the solution in a bucket or chuck the bucket over the car ??


Fill a spray bottle (start at 32:1 dilution) and spray panel by panel. Allow it
to dwell awhile _before_ touching it. In winter you could probably spray
the whole car, but I wouldn't recommend this in the warmer weather.


pjgraham86 said:


> I assume those are one and the same as what B&Q advertises as "tile sponges" at £5 for a pack of four ?


Those are the ones...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Like you I bought some a while back to get the hang of it before the dreaded hose pipe bans kick in!

biggest challenge is the midset and different way of working. Be carefull with sand or salt etc.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

unreal product was very impressed


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification Steve.

I've now got the B&Q sponges and the 32oz bottle of ONR and a few new spray bottles. Good to give this a go if we get a decent dry spell (in Glasgow that's about an hour!) this weekend.

Are MF cloths better than drying towels (mine are waffle weave) for drying after ONR ?

Pete


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

pjgraham86 said:


> Thanks for the clarification Steve.
> 
> Are MF cloths better than drying towels (mine are waffle weave) for drying after ONR ?
> 
> Pete


Yes IMO


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Pete,


pjgraham86 said:


> in Glasgow that's about an hour...


In Glasgow you have fairly soft water too, so start at 40:1 in the spray bottle
(approx 1 capful in 600ml) and be prepared to go weaker if it smears as a QD.
In the wash mix, perhaps 1 capful in 6 or even 7 litres of water.

With that water softness I would definitely measure out!  If you use a
"_Cueball Glug_" measure, it'll almost definitely smear...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> With that water softness I would definitely measure out!  If you use a
> "_Cueball Glug_" measure, it'll almost definitely smear...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


It's not the size of the glug, it's what you do with it!


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> It's not the size of the glug, it's what you do with it!


Next, he'll be telling you it's all in the wrist action... :driver:

Errr, No, hang on...

That was me... 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Used this as a quick detailer yesterday and boy was impressed this product is great.


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

Going to order some ONR from motorgeek but I am also going to need a sprayer of some sort, a bucket, MF towels and some new polish/wax (all but ran out of what I had)

any recommendations from their site? Would rather do one order and pay one postage charge than ordering from loads of other places.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Jay said:


> I am also going to need a sprayer of some sort, a bucket, MF towels and some new polish/wax (all but ran out of what I had)


Well, you could buy the Optimum Wash Mitt, though for MF cloths you could go
to Asda or Aldi or indeed any supermarket and get some good deals on
multi-packs. Same with the bucket - available from a quid upwards.

As for the polish / wax, that really depends on your budget and to some extent 
what finish you're seeking, so not easy to suggest which one. You could stay
with Optimum and buy some Poli-Seal for paint preparation and Optimum Car 
Wax for the final finish. If a sealant may suit you better, then nothing is simpler
to apply than Opti-Seal

Regards,
Steve


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

just bought a gallon today from CYC...will be starting to use it as of the weekend


----------

